# Post Traumatic Epilepsy



## klamm (Oct 21, 2011)

Would I code Post Traumatic Epilepsy as 907.0 with nothing else.  The physician documented "post traumatic epilepsy", without documenting how the trauma occurred.  The way I am interpreting the ICD 9 that is the way it appears to me but is it appropriate to code a late effect code by it self? 

Thanks
KJL


----------



## ajs (Oct 21, 2011)

I would need more information before I coded this.  Query the provider and see if there is more that should have been documented to accurately code the encounter.  Sometimes they have more thought process in their head than what gets into the documentation!


----------



## Jbeck@karuk.us (Feb 7, 2018)

*Epilepsy secondary to traumatic brain injury*

Could someone please suggest the best code for epilepsy following head injury in ICD-10?  The code I'm leaning towards is G40.509, as the trauma could be considered an external cause & there is no code that specifically mentions trauma or post-trauma.


----------



## tharal (Feb 15, 2018)

I think G40.509 is correct, there is an exclude note under R56.1 post traumatic seizures.

Exclude 1
(Post traumatic epilepsy (G40.-)


----------

